# free lambo?



## 12to13go (Feb 6, 2011)

anyone want to give a free labo to a poor boy in wisconsin? lol :beer:


----------



## dippininmywhip (Apr 5, 2011)

hahaha bump:beer:


----------



## 03gli401k (Jul 8, 2006)

bump for you bro, good luck :wave:


----------



## heatedscirocco (Jun 24, 2011)

Free lambro to wisconsin?? better save your cheese


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Any luck?


----------



## 12to13go (Feb 6, 2011)

Nah nothing yet. Come on! Out of all the people in the world that have a lambo, not one person is in a good mood?  and willing to give a poor boy in wisconsin a free lambo?? any takers?


----------



## Jakester9500 (Oct 11, 2010)

Maybe you could find somebody with a wrecked lambo kit car lol


----------



## tom.ski (Jun 13, 2011)

wish i saw this thread yesterday ... not in a good mood anymore  lol

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## 12to13go (Feb 6, 2011)

Free lambo anyone?


----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

maybe we cam have a group donation


----------



## breadvengeful (Jul 29, 2011)

lol,, anyone will?


----------



## GTI MK1 (Apr 6, 2003)

12to13go said:


> Free lambo anyone?


If you can't afford to buy one I'm sure if you got a free one you couldn't afford to insure it.


----------



## bermudakid (Mar 17, 2011)

who said anything about insurance? 
& Cops cant pull me over to check my registration if im in a lambo and i just speed away


----------



## k burna (May 16, 2009)

aw man i just got rid of mine yesterday sorry man


----------



## Shade93 (Aug 14, 2011)

Pm'd


----------



## kozy04 (Dec 1, 2011)

*...*

if a guy was able to change his paperclip for a house ( took 2 years i think) I'm pretty sure you could make this happen... opcorn:

GL ! 

P.S Shoot Gun a ride if you drive it all the way to Montreal, QC for the Grand Prix next summer !


----------



## jeepsandjettas (Dec 7, 2011)

...how about one for a nice girl in New jersey? Haha


----------



## ZachSav (Nov 12, 2011)

jeepsandjettas said:


> ...how about one for a *nice girl in New jersey*? Haha


what language is that? :laugh:


----------



## jeepsandjettas (Dec 7, 2011)

ZachSav said:


> what language is that? :laugh:


Heey! Haha we do exist!


----------



## gunslinger422 (Oct 11, 2010)

ask your Boy Aaron Rodgers, Im sure hell donate when he wins MVP


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

ill take a free lambo if anybody's got a spare :laugh:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

:facepalm: It’ll probably be easier if you get 200,000 people to donate you a dollar if you set a pay pal, than have 1 person just give u one just because. :screwy:

but good luck.


----------



## Gti_affair86 (Dec 30, 2011)

GTI MK1 said:


> If you can't afford to buy one I'm sure if you got a free one you couldn't afford to insure it.


This


----------



## Gti_affair86 (Dec 30, 2011)

12to13go said:


> anyone want to give a free labo to a poor boy in wisconsin? lol :beer:


:facepalm:


----------



## CatEyeGLi (Aug 1, 2004)

gunslinger422 said:


> ask your Boy Aaron Rodgers, Im sure hell donate when he wins MVP


LMAO, 2 months later and you were right. Aaron Rodgers was at the Super Bowl, Commentating! lol


----------



## EnvyMyMKV (Apr 8, 2011)

Anyone in for a group buy?


----------



## -EuroDub- (Jan 1, 2010)

wwtd said:


> :facepalm: It’ll probably be easier if you get 200,000 people to donate you a dollar if you set a pay pal, than have 1 person just give u one just because. :screwy:
> 
> but good luck.


I just might do this lol :thumbup:


----------



## JayDD007 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a lambo I'm about to give away but you seem to want a labo


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Sorry!


----------

